# Resetting Acer Aspire 5515 Laptop..



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm back with another thread (yes, another, sorry,) this time I'm wanting to know how I can Restore my Laptop back to factory settings. I DO have my Recovery Partition, as seen here:








However, since there is no Drive Letter assigned, can this be used as a Recovery method?

Also, when I first got my Laptop, I accidentally uninstalled Acer Empowering Technology Framework (Like the fool that I am), so is it still POSSIBLE to restore my laptop to factory settings?

If so, please help me.
Thanks for any and all replies.

King Regards,
Kyle


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

When you first press the power button, before the operating system loads, do you see a prompt to "Press XXX to Restore the system" or words to that effect?

If not, you may have hosed the recovery feature and will have to reinstall from an installation disc


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

No, the laptop never came with an option at start such as that.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What did you get with the pc . is it a installtion disc or recovery?


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

It didn't come with an installation disc or recovery disc. I had to order the recovery disc, but I lost it (unfortunately).


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You will have to get another one


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

There is absolutely NO other way to do this?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

See if this helps:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html#post827492

Otherwise, If you can get a OEM version that matches the sticker on the side of the PC ( Home, Pro or MCE ) you can do a clean install, but you will only have the operating system . . you will have to reinstall all the apps that came with it


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

That won't help me whatsoever because of the fact that I uninstalled Acer Empowering Technology, which had eRecovery. Hence, the link that you have given me will not work.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

simpswr said:


> Otherwise, If you can get a OEM version that matches the sticker on the side of the PC ( Home, Pro or MCE ) you can do a clean install, but you will only have the operating system . . you will have to reinstall all the apps that came with it


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

An OEM Version of what?
Sorry, I'm not THAT into Computer Tech. :/
Please be more specific.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

An OEM version of your operating system

The flavors are OEM, Upgrade and Full Retail . . to use your Product Key ( on the sticker on the side of the pc ) you will need an oem version

What Operating System do you have?


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

I have Windows 7 on my Laptop as of yesterday.
I put Windows 7 on there because Vista was SLOW and was a MEMORY HOG.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

So we can mark this one as solved?


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

Unfortunately, not necessarily.
I still have yet to solve my reset problem.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You will have to reinstall windows 7


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't want to reinstall windows 7..


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you want to reinstall Vista, you will have to do that from a installation disc


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm not wanting to reinstall anything.
I am wanting to restore my laptop to that of which when I first bought it.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

From what you have described, that is no longer possible . . a reinstallation is the only choice now


----------



## blesslot (May 30, 2009)

What did u do exactly? Did u format the partition dat had vista in it or did u delete the partitions on the laptop even the one wit da recovery system? Or is the recovery partition still there? Re-install an os to use the recovery partition...download the acer empowerment software to how u say...reset ur lappie.


----------



## leo_kendall (May 11, 2010)

Ok
in there bios is there an option to enable or disable D2D or system restore, or a fn+f12 key?
First you need to set that partition as active because right now it isn't. Try and get yourself a partition tool that will let you set the partition as active.
I think i used this one http://www.partition-tool.com/personal.htm when i installed windows 7 on my netbook and hated it, but couldn't reinstall xp because it changed the boot sector.
i downloaded this lil program and checked out to see if i stll had the recovery partition and yes it was still there, but since it was set as inactive i couldn't use it. With in the program (partition software) i only set the non lettered recovery partition to active, and the pc restarted itself. When it did it took me to the recovery section and from there i restored windows xp back to it's original state when bought brand new. I didn't use any disc at all.

Don't know if what i said is useful to you or not, but it might work.
(if what i said was confusing just google up how to set a partition as active)


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

leo_kendall said:


> Ok
> in there bios is there an option to enable or disable D2D or system restore, or a fn+f12 key?
> First you need to set that partition as active because right now it isn't. Try and get yourself a partition tool that will let you set the partition as active.
> I think i used this one http://www.partition-tool.com/personal.htm when i installed windows 7 on my netbook and hated it, but couldn't reinstall xp because it changed the boot sector.
> ...


Hello, leo. 
Thanks you for your reply.
I downloaded the Partition Manager, and it appears I have 2 Partitions.

Partition - Type
*: - Other
C: - NTFS

Would this "Other"-type partition be the recovery/unlettered partition you are speaking of? If so, then I just set that one as active? And yes, there is an option such as "D2D Recovery" in my BIOS.


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

leo_kendall said:


> Ok
> in there bios is there an option to enable or disable D2D or system restore, or a fn+f12 key?
> First you need to set that partition as active because right now it isn't. Try and get yourself a partition tool that will let you set the partition as active.
> I think i used this one http://www.partition-tool.com/personal.htm when i installed windows 7 on my netbook and hated it, but couldn't reinstall xp because it changed the boot sector.
> ...


Okay, EDIT:
Ever since I installed the Partition manager on my Laptop, I restarted my computer (I didn't do anything with the Manager), and now my computer will not boot up. Thanks.


----------



## leo_kendall (May 11, 2010)

do the computer go pass the POST screen (bios?)
and if so what error do you get?
If you cannot even get to the bios, you may have a hard drive problem.
In your bios set everything as default.
Then go back and make sure D2D is enable, save the changes and reboot.
as soon as the pc starts up just hitting fn+F10 i believe. in the eariler post i said f12, i ment f10. f12 just took you to a boot screen.


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

leo_kendall said:


> do the computer go pass the POST screen (bios?)
> and if so what error do you get?
> If you cannot even get to the bios, you may have a hard drive problem.
> In your bios set everything as default.
> ...


Ever since I posted that it wouldn't boot up, I got it to boot. At the time it wouldn't even show the POST. Anyways, I don't think I'll be doing this, just in case my Laptop doesn't support that.


----------

